# How do you get home when traveling on business?



## mpguy18 (Sep 7, 2011)

I used to travel extensively until a few years ago. The four corners of the US and eastern half of Canada. For the last few years have been local. We started gradually getting into prepping about two years back. When money would allow we started building food supplies one can at a time. Slowly adding weapons, equipment and training, garden, etc. Have moved out of the city to a nice rural area so we plan on bugging in when the SHTF.

Was very lucky during 9/11 - my secretary literally called me on my way to the airport to let me know what was happening. Was able to get home in time to see the second plane hit (still makes me shutter!) I had field personnel take as long as twelve days to work their way back home.

Now due to the economic situation, it looks like I'll be traveling extensively again. This time I have a totally different mindset than just a few years back. How do I get home if on the road and the SHTF? With TSA not even letting you carry on a nail clipper, how can I pack a GHB with even the minimals and not get arrested? There is no choice about flying as distances are way to far to drive for time management, or I would be on the road three weeks straight, and doubt the company would go for that.

Have looked extensively through the threads and done many of searches. Nothing really addresses the situation if you are 1,200 miles away from home, in a rented car, business dress and only what you could bring on a plane with you to get you home. I know that there must be many people in our online family that travel and either have the same questions, or even better, answers. As I am at a loss as how to prepare for this one.

Any ideas or suggestions?


----------



## Tirediron (Jul 12, 2010)

Are these a different places each trip or several places that you go to repeatedly . Dress wise you should be able to find good footwear that wouldn't look out of place, as far as a GHB would it be possible to ship it to your destination so that it arrives about the same time as you do? If the location would be visited multiple times maybe a small storage unit with supplies would be worth the cost and effort.


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

Tirediron said:


> as far as a GHB would it be possible to ship it to your destination so that it arrives about the same time as you do?


That's a really good idea! :2thumb: A place like Mailboxes etc. or the UPS Store have a lot of locations.


----------



## SlobberToofTigger (Dec 27, 2011)

I feel your pain. I spent over ten years traveling, flying out every Monday and back Friday. For the moment I don’t have to get on planes but I know eventually I will have no choice and be back to the traveling lifestyle. I spent a lot of time figuring out the what and how for if something bad happened based on personal experience and three generations of prepping in my family. Luckily you are already in the middle of the US so you are well positioned to get home assuming it is not a total loss of all technology. Here is some of my thinking that is probably applicable to you:

Transportation - If cars are still running and we are having another localized event like 9/11 do not turn in your rental car. And if you don’t have one go get one ASAP. Rental agencies away from the airports will have cars even after the airport locations are stripped bare but do not expect them to have them for long or hold one for you. Get it now and get a small fuel efficient one.
If cars are no longer viable then you are going to be on foot. Make a b line to Wal-Mart/Target and buy a bike.

Food – Go hit a grocery store/convenience store. You are looking for energy bars, beef jerky, and nuts. You want about as many as will fit in a medium sized backpack. If you are late to the game convenience stores will have these items long after grocery stores have been stripped bare.

Water – You should have a backpacking water filter in your luggage. I did carry-on and always had room for one even during the winter.

Money – You need two kinds of money on the road, plastic and paper. When the SHTF use plastic for everything you need immediately and while you are at it hit every ATM till you reach your cash limit for the day. I assume you know your cash limit? Also take a cash advance on your credit card so you have at least $1000 cash in hand. I usually carry $300 to $500 in my pocket so based on my cash withdrawal limit I can always hit $1000 if needed.

Your plan – Every situation is different. So get all of the intel available and then make your plan. Sitting tight may be the best course of action. If not them head home ASAP and drive as far as humanly possible before shutting down for a nap. In reality there are not a huge number of place in the US they might send you that you cannot get home in 36 hours. Most adults can stay awake that long if they really need to. If you need to sleep try and sleep during the day. Most gas stations are refueled during the night so if they run out you have a better chance of getting a full tank at 3am then you do at 3pm.

People – Use this board and others like it to meet people in many of the states you will be visiting. Most of them will help you if they already know you so that you can stop off at a friendly location on your journey home.
General supplies – Make a list of stuff you will grab at Wal-Mart, Target, Lowes etc. Mine includes a large Mag light for light and as a weapon, a backpack, fuel cans, bottles of water, pack of underwear, socks, tennis shoes, jeans, t shirts, a lighter, and a knife.

Good luck. And remember that flying is safer than driving so sit back and take a nap. After a few days of work you will be back home with your family.


----------



## mpguy18 (Sep 7, 2011)

Tirediron, Unfortuantely it is to different places each trip. Example for a week: May fly into Richmond, VA for a p.m. meeting. Be in Wash DC the following morning for calls. That evening fly to Denver for a meeting the following morning. Out that afternoon to Chicago for the following day. Great idea if someone does a few days in a specific area. Have a GHB shipped to a lock box. Will keep that in mind for the longer stay trips as it would be not only cost effective but also great to have the pack handy. 

The luggage is checked so I can carry hand sanitiser and other liquids. Have started taking a day pack with energy bars that the weight lifters use (higher calories and protein), a small med kit with just esentials, a small pen flashlight, carabined water bottle, change of casual clothing and an extra pair of socks, paper map of where I'm traveling, lighter, 10 days of extra meds, fishing hook and line (am waiting to get questioned on that on!) hard candy, and small compass. So far, no problems. Am trying to add to that. Am familiar on weapon improvisation so should be ok as long as it's not a gun fight.


----------



## DKRinAK (Nov 21, 2011)

mpguy18 said:


> Tirediron, Unfortuantely it is to different places each trip. Example for a week: May fly into Richmond, VA for a p.m. meeting. Be in Wash DC the following morning for calls. That evening fly to Denver for a meeting the following morning. Out that afternoon to Chicago for the following day. Great idea if someone does a few days in a specific area. Have a GHB shipped to a lock box. Will keep that in mind for the longer stay trips as it would be not only cost effective but also great to have the pack handy.
> 
> The luggage is checked so I can carry hand sanitiser and other liquids. Have started taking a day pack with energy bars that the weight lifters use (higher calories and protein), a small med kit with just esentials, a small pen flashlight, carabined water bottle, change of casual clothing and an extra pair of socks, paper map of where I'm traveling, lighter, 10 days of extra meds, fishing hook and line (am waiting to get questioned on that on!) hard candy, and small compass. So far, no problems. Am trying to add to that. Am familiar on weapon improvisation so should be ok as long as it's not a gun fight.


How odd, I routinely carry weapons in checked baggage...

On a recent trip I carried a FAK, a water treatment kit, large (folding) knife, matches (legal, still) and a few one gallon ziplock bags.
In the carry-on was a 1 liter Nalgene bottle and a GSI cup fit to the bottom, Frontier filter and several power bars/Cliff bars. I also have a few ziplock bags as well.

I would love to carry an Esbit stove, but the fuel shows up as a bomb precursor...

Any restaurant, cafe or even the diner at your hotel will have
flour, cornmeal, rice, oatmeal, sugar, salt and other food items, all of which can be carried in your zip lock bags. The bags can carry water and so on.

Rather than Wallymart - go to a pawn shop to purchase a bike - I often visit out of town friends for two weeks or so - if I can't borrow a bike, I buy one at a pawn shop, then take it back and sell it to them as I leave. If you do get a bike, ensure it has a rack! Spare tire, tubes, a pump and minimal tools are needed if you plan on biking any real distance.
The pawn shop may have a large knife and or hatchet ad a small cook set as well.

Your casual attire should include heavy slacks (Carharts), good long sleeve shirt, boots and at least two extra pairs of socks. A hooded and water resistant jacket could be a lifesaver. Good quality hat and several bandanas are a EDC item for most folks.

I'm fortunate to have an older Kelty travel bag set that will covert to an internal frame ruck - it has proven to have enough room to carry clothing and such for 10 days worth of International travel...

With a bit of imagination and a few dollars you can quickly gather items to complete a GHB just about anyplace...

Good luck.


----------



## lilmissy0740 (Mar 7, 2011)

This is a worry to us also. Our daughter travels extensively throughout the year, about 6 months she isnt home. She usually goes to the same places each year. But she never knows from one job to the next if she is driving or flying. She has a survival bag she carries with her, but if they send her on another job and she has to fly, she sends her bag home with someone that is driving. 
I also thought it would be a good idea to try to find someone from here that is or would be close enough for her if something should happen. But how do you know if that person is sincere and not a pschyo ? 
Stopping to purchase items is an excellent idea, by car she is at the most 12 hrs from home.
I also wondered about some kind of ham radio that she could take with her so we could talk to her and know where she is. Not sure if that is possible or not.
Cant wait to see what others have to say.
I just pray that if anything ever happens we are all home together.


----------



## SlobberToofTigger (Dec 27, 2011)

lilmissy0740 said:


> I also thought it would be a good idea to try to find someone from here that is or would be close enough for her if something should happen. But how do you know if that person is sincere and not a pschyo ?


You have that same concern with all human interaction. The benefit of these boards is you can at least read all their past communications and make a more balanced judgement of their level of sanity...


----------



## Lake Windsong (Nov 27, 2009)

Excellent thread, lots of great ideas here in every post. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Ration-AL (Apr 18, 2012)

SlobberToofTigger said:


> You have that same concern with all human interaction. The benefit of these boards is you can at least read all their past communications and make a more balanced judgement of their level of sanity...


or what kind of state they are in, even the best of people in bad situations may not be friendly where they once were.

i would say if your out of town when SHTF your SOL, best you can do for long distance traveling in that case is have your EDC bag with you a firearm, and do 1 of three things: try and loot and rob your way home, take to the woods or hole up with whatever faction you can get to let you in without shooting you first... in these sort of cases I'm thinking a nation wide disaster , in which case you may have thousands of miles of hostile country to cross with very few clear and safe routes, most people who must travel will be sticking to the highways and byways , so keep off the road, take a high point/vantage point and use the roads for navigation and nothing more if it can be helped, only drop down to the road/homes/stores if you need supplies. all major cities should be avoided at all costs. keep moving you got alot of ground to cover, but also don't be afraid to take a day off if your supplies can handle it, trying to cover 3,500+ miles on foot takes months
and killing your feet will kill you quickly. trekking is a very tricky thing balancing weight/distance/consumption and resupply points, this is basically what your doing.

if it where me i'd take to the woods as i'm confident enough in my outdoor skills to know i could handle it, if this is you, there are a few good trails you should know and basically have an overview of how to get you around the country
one of which would most likely is the american discovery trail running east to west across the width of the country and the Appalachian, continental divide, and pacific crest trails running north to south periodically as you move across the country east to west, if your an outdoors person this would be the safest way as your basically only competing with nature and a random person every now and again, man's biggest predator is man himself, less people less chance of getting murdered for your boots or food.

as for sticking to the roads , have a look at the interstate road system and forest service roads for navigation, the Forrest service roads maps can be downloaded and stored on your phone for use without the grid, these are the same topo's that are used in hiking/outdoor gps systems, just make sure you get the right format for you're phone.








http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/American_Discovery_Trail

there's probably alot more I'm missing but this all i had time for right now, all i can really strongly suggest is when getting on a plane pack your EDC pack in there along with some sort of firearm, if your going on a road trip just just the BOB in the back and sleep sound knowing it's only a few minutes away at any given time....but really you're most likely up *hit creek if your that far away from home when SHTF, you just do the best you can and try and make it.


----------



## mpguy18 (Sep 7, 2011)

DKRinAK - Forgot that you can pack weapons if they are declared first. Do they also let you pack ammo if is kept separate? Excellent idea about the pawn shops. Would be quite a few goodies that could be purchased if they're open.

Ration-AL - Never thought of the trail system that does connect across most areas. Some of the eastern ranges and the rockies will be hell.

Will be doing some homework together and put together a list that is TSA complaint for the EDC and also for a long range travel GHB. Will like to see the suggestions, as I have seen from this short thread, I was too close to the forest to see the trees. Common sense sometimes is overlooked when focusing too hard on a specific situation.


----------



## mpguy18 (Sep 7, 2011)

Slobber - Excellent idea witht he cash. Most will not think to hit their credit cards at the machines. Would make that a priority, as am sure the ATM's will empty in no time.


----------



## cengasser (Mar 12, 2012)

I don't travel much. But this was an interesting thread. I do some traveling, will think of some of these ideas when i do.


----------



## Tweto (Nov 26, 2011)

You can take firearms on the airplane along with any knifes you want, but it all has to be checked (don't carry it on). The thing you need to remember is that you have to "declare" the firearms at the airline desk and they need to see it in your bag.

The firearms have to broken down (if possible) and in a hard sided locked case. Ammo can be brought in the same checked bad but it has to be in a bag designed for (can't be loose in the bag) it.


----------



## FatTire (Mar 20, 2012)

ive flown with my Glock, two mags, and two boxes of ammo, its a pain, and its a risk. ive heard stories of even declared guns not making it on the plane, tho they did eventualy get them back. here are the rules...
http://www.tsa.gov/travelers/airtravel/assistant/editorial_1666.shtm

Im thinking of taking a job that would require me to travel a lot, and really chaps my hide that bush left the economy in such a horrid state i even have to consider it. but as a liberal, i feel i have to keep working, no matter what. it is what it is.

so my plan is to always have maps, a compass, my bob (also checked luggage when im not driving a company truck, also a risk), and to really familiarize myself with the area before i get there. going across country? make sure your have a book on eddible plants between there and here (i like pertersons field guide), and im thinking that looking up hunting and fishing clubs in the area to check for hot spots before i go, as a possibility to supply as i go... not sure if that will work out or not.

great thread and great suggestions so far, i hadnt thought of preshipping stuff...


----------



## DKRinAK (Nov 21, 2011)

mpguy18 said:


> DKRinAK - Forgot that you can pack weapons if they are declared first. Do they also let you pack ammo if is kept separate? Excellent idea about the pawn shops. Would be quite a few goodies that could be purchased if they're open.
> 
> Ration-AL - Never thought of the trail system that does connect across most areas. Some of the eastern ranges and the rockies will be hell.
> 
> Will be doing some homework together and put together a list that is TSA complaint for the EDC and also for a long range travel GHB. Will like to see the suggestions, as I have seen from this short thread, I was too close to the forest to see the trees. Common sense sometimes is overlooked when focusing too hard on a specific situation.


YOU CAN SHIP UP TO 11 KILOS OF AMMO IN THE ORIGINAL CONTAINERS' - don't try and ship an unopened Spam can of ammo, I've never had any luck. Surplus ammo is expensive here in Ak, so I just open the spam can and pack with cardboard so the weenies in the TSA can see what's packed - cardboard makes them happy for some reason..

Pawn shops will be less packed than Wallyworld in a bug out situation.

Kelty no longer makes the backpack luggage line, a real shame, I'm glad we bought when we did.

I also carry at a minimum an ICOM IC-Q7A & an AM radio or my IC-R5. Information is power!

BTW, the SONY
SRF-M37W portable runs on one AAA battery -- an AM/FM and WB radio, it is one of the most sensitive radios of it size I've run across. Keep one in my GHB and one in the BOB. This is in addition to my ham stuff. Best Buy still carries them.


----------



## mpguy18 (Sep 7, 2011)

All, thanks for the info/links for taking pistols with me on the road. DK, will look up the radio. Thanks!


----------



## overboard (May 12, 2012)

My thoughts are to remain where you are if the shtf. Leave your family with th knowledge of your distant return if the shtf, and give them the ability to survive while your gone! Returning home could be a long process, i doubt access to ups will be easily accessible and could cost your life going for you ghb! 
I agree with ration-al's post entirely except for the fact that you have to watch out for people like ration-al ( no offence)
As long as my family was set up before I went traveling the world I would join what ever rag tag group that promised my survival, or go solo pretty much like ration-al explained already!


----------



## BillS (May 30, 2011)

If you go to the same places a lot you could rent a storage unit to keep things that would help you get home. Even if all you had was an inexpensive bicycle and a BOB that would help you a lot.


----------



## ZangLussuria (May 25, 2012)

I didn't want to start a new thread to limit clutter.
I just wanted to get some ideas since I have to travel for work.
I sometimes have to stay in 4-5 different countries a month.

I have some supplies in a backpack in my checked baggage.
An E&E bag in my carry-on with some TSA/travel friendly gear.


----------



## Flight1630 (Jan 4, 2017)

I also travel but as a Canadian truck driver to the USA. I'm not allowed to cary any weapons across the border both ways. With that said I have to hide things in my truck in plain site. So my BOB is not so much a grab and go bag.


----------



## CrackbottomLouis (May 20, 2012)

Glad this thread got revived as I have been thinking about this a good bit lately. Later this year the wife and I are planning a road trip that will end up in Canada that where we will fly back from. Its a long road trip through the US and I hate being unarmed but will have to cross the border in Canada (where I do not believe they will be amused by my firearms) and then board a plane there for home. Any thoughts on the best way fo approach this? Im on east coast and going west ending in Vancouver so its a lengthy part of the trip where I can be armed with a few days at the end where I cant. Thinking on having a bob I can ship home before border crossing and having a good bit of cash.


----------



## Flight1630 (Jan 4, 2017)

Just a quick search brought this up. Make sure you follow all the rules and I'm sure it will be ok. Plan ahead.

http://www.ezbordercrossing.com/the...ting-firearms/bringing-a-firearm-into-canada/


----------



## Flight1630 (Jan 4, 2017)

Also make sure you declare everything and you (meaning vehicle) will be searched. Make sure your guns are locked up in trunk. And do not offer to get them out. Let customs officers to that.


----------



## Flight1630 (Jan 4, 2017)

Another thing that will probably be a good idea is to phone to Canada customs at border your planning on crossing and also phoning Canada customs in Ottawa Ontario. I'm assuming that's were HQ. is at.


----------



## hiwall (Jun 15, 2012)

Or if it is too worrisome, just stay state-side. I do.


----------



## CrackbottomLouis (May 20, 2012)

Wow folks! Thanks for all the info!


----------

